# no logro compilar modulos ... [solucionado]

## Luciernaga

Hola mis amigos:

Pues eso, que tengo problemas de compilación y no soy capaz de solucionar el tema. Me explico:

Para empezar estoy con una máquina de 64bits (AMD Phenom II x4 965 Processor - M3A32-MVP Deluxe) tuve problemas con ella a raiz de actualizar BIOS pero "creo" tener solucionado, funciona correctamente con W7 Pro instalado y con Slackware 13.37 todos con versión de 64bits.

Gentoo se atraganta con ella y no me quiere iniciarcon el último CD minimal ~x86_64. Éste problema lo he solucionado creando un pen autoarrancable con la ISO de Gentoo minimal ~x86_64 y funciona iniciando la máquina correctamente.

Aparentemente la instalación de Gentoo "transcurre" normalmente hasta que llego a la fase de compilación que aborta ... ????

Ver el fichero .log ... http://pastebin.com/kg2CQsrJ

Normalmente suelo compilar el núcleo con este comando: genkernel --menuconfig all sin problemas.

El resultado ahora es que compila el núcleo pero NO COMPILA los módulos.

Ni con genkernel ni sin él. He intentado crear una compilación de los módulos con estos comandos:

cd /usr/src/linux

make && make modules_install

... y no consigo encontrar el fichero objetivo. ???

También he ejecutado genkernel --install initramfs sin lograrlo.

Estoy completamente desorientado, nunca había tenido esos problemas con otras máquinas de distintos tipos y me pregunto ¿porqué Slackware funciona de maravilla y Gentoo no?

Gracias por vuestras respuestas ... saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## agdg

make modules && make modules_install

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que hay un bug abierto con este tema:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413247

Parece que está corregido en la versión 3.4.21.1 y siguientes. Están enmascaradas para amd64.

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, pues si, al parecer era un bug ...

Acabo de instalar de nuevo desde cero en la misma máquina con la última versión posteada con fecha de ayer (25/05/2012) y funciona de narices, con lo cual doy por cerrado este hilo.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

